# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Housebound & Agoraphobia

## Anxiety mess

Hi my illness started when my husband died 2007, I was very depressed at  the time (and still take antidepressants) I then had pannic attacks and  would avoid certain situations and as a conciquence of that have had  agoraphobia for about two years.
I have everything delivered from my food to my prescription and have a postal vote.
I hate the doorbell going because that is very stressful not knowing who  is at the door ( I have a card in the window No Cold Callers but some  people dont take any notice of it.

I am not totally housebound, if I need to post a letter (I can see the postbox from my lounge but) I cant go until it gets dark.

Same with my G.P. the surgery it is a three minute walk and I can only  get there if I have a companion with me and it has to be an evening  appointment.

The worse part of all this is the change in benefits system.
When they changed from incapacity to employment support  the interviews  which the thought of getting to them was very scarey I knew I wouldnt be  able to go.

My G.P. wrote letters to the DWP and thankfully I didnt have to go to the interviews for the changeover.
However I have to have work focused interviews at my local job centre  which would have been impossible for me to attend so once again my G.P.  came to the rescue and I am going to have a home visit from the job  centre on friday.

Any change in my daily routine starts off the anxiety.
I hope I havnt gone on too much but the good thing about all this is I am very happy at home and live alone.

Heather

----------


## basuraeuropea

hi heather - are you still around?

----------


## Anxiety mess

> hi heather - are you still around?



yes

----------

